# itti bitti d'lish...



## Love Bunny

Heard and read great things about these nappies =D !


I just brought 6 new for £45 free delivery :O


I'm assuming thats a good deal as they are about £13+ everywhere elsee??

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah that's a good deal - where did you get them from?


----------



## Love Bunny

If you go on ebay FAST FAST FAST I hasten to add!! There is an "introductory" deal on ONLY til the 4th of december - and its 6 (really good choice of colours too!) for £50 - but I used a 10% discount ebay voucher code too and got a £5er off =D

Anyone who wants the code get in touch - I dunno if it'll work or not but its worth a try =)

Enjoy :hugs: xX


----------



## Love Bunny

:dohh: double post


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh it's the code that confused me! I knew they were on 6 for £50, didn't know how you got them for £45!! That's really good!


----------



## Maffie

I ordered these too, wish i'd had a code


----------



## Love Bunny

what was your experience with checkout like??? I know they are a new seller and have tried not to let that put me off ! They asked me to send money to a diff paypal account :\ ! I did it through ebay so that I was still covered as a buyer but IDK haha seemed a bit of a sham hahahaha! x


----------



## Vici

I love my snap in one d'lish and these are my main daytime nappy but haven't got any of these as i'm not sure on the drying time of the all in ones :) Great buy tho :)


----------



## anothersquish

Ive ordered two from the same seller....they didnt ask me to pay to a different account (wouldnt have agreed anyway!) Impatiently waiting for them to arrive.....!!


----------



## Love Bunny

they said something about a fault with the other paypal account so just linked the transaction to the other paypal they gave... prehaps we paid to the same one as they may have just changed it! x


----------



## sezzlebum

i ordered mine t'other day, no problems with paying them, their paypal email does link back to the itti website so i think their legit lol

Customer Service Email: uk @itt ibitti. com


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeah I thought they were legit too ... also being the type of item they are selling!!! I would be dissappointed if I got ripped off by hippies :lol: ! They said they had a prob with the UK paypal addy so my funds went to the australian one - but either way they said they are being shipped from uk this week so... I WILL AWAIT THEIR ARRIVAL! =D !!!! x


----------



## anothersquish

Lets hope so....I paid for mine on the 28th so it went to the UK address...hopefully Im being nervous for nothing!


----------



## Maffie

Cant wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Vici

They are being sold by itti themselves as it says it on their facebook page :) I wouldn't invisage any probs :)


----------



## Love Bunny

Ahhh awesome =D thanks for that :) :) I thought they were legit cause of the ebay username and paypal addy's ! was just a little dubius when they asked me to pay to an unverified account though... ! Well at least my mind is at ease now ^_^ ! x


----------



## sezzlebum

mine came today :D their gorjuss :)


----------



## Love Bunny

Eeeep =D the lady emailed me and said everything went through okayy =D ! what colours did you go foorr? was gutted they didnt have the lime or the yellow :( :( :( !!! If i like them I will be deffo getting those colours next though =D xxx


----------



## Maffie

I went for ivory, came today and i'm drooling. Tempted to get next size up too for when needed.


----------



## Love Bunny

I couldnt decide so I went for about all of the solids :rofl:

My tots bots bamboozles and blueberry wraps, mini lala and cushies came today - I'm in love :cloud9: they are allll gooorgeous and look like they'll fit beautifully =D

x


----------



## Vici

sezzlebum said:


> mine came today :D their gorjuss :)

Could you take a pic of the inside for me so I can see them? Thanks x :D


----------



## sezzlebum

Vici said:


> sezzlebum said:
> 
> 
> mine came today :D their gorjuss :)
> 
> Could you take a pic of the inside for me so I can see them? Thanks x :DClick to expand...

sure, will upload in the morning, they look like the trifold is in the lining (not bulky tho) and the hourglass shape is sewn in over the lining, it still has the snappers for boosters. fits like the snap ins to be honest :)

in medium i picked:
lime
jade
light blue
like a tiger
pink spots
lavender

i already have:
hot pink
baby pink
purple
red
yellow
rockmelon (orange)

their snap ins though

might do a stash piccie lol


----------



## Maffie

What age would medium fit roughly? I have bought small as Noah is still ickle at 8lb 110z but thinking ahead for when he's bigger


----------



## abigail_71

medium goes from about the 14lb mark i think? 4 months or so? I was wondering about the next size up as I got the small size too. My local council gives me £30 back if i spend £50 on reuseables or £60 if i spend £150 so I could go mad and buy some more but not sure as I haven't tried itti bittis before......


----------



## sezzlebum

piccys of inside the aio

https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d181/elle-lea/IMAG0203.jpg

mediums fit 14-27lbs :) aimees 16 weeks


----------



## Love Bunny

how long do you think a small will last? I don't think we'll be in any danger of having a big baby :lol: OH was only 5lbs and I was only 4 ! planning on getting straight into cloth once the nasty poo's are out the way =D x


----------



## sezzlebum

not sure hun, i used tots size 1, they still fit her (great nappies with boosters for bed ;) ),
they fit 7 n a half -16 n a half lb 
like i said Aimees 16 weeks, think shes about the 15lb mark so id say about 18-20 weeks, she was 6.13lb born


----------



## Love Bunny

Thats not too bad then :)

Yeah the tots bots ive got look like theyll last a while cause they're pretty adjustable!

Eeeep! So exited to use my cloth :cloud9: x


----------



## sezzlebum

lol know the feeling,

the only fault i have with tots bots is they make her bum look huge, like a weeble lol. she isnt uncomfy in them, its just funny too look at :p

have you got cotton or bamboo?


----------



## Vici

sezzlebum said:


> piccys of inside the aio
> 
> https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d181/elle-lea/IMAG0203.jpg
> 
> mediums fit 14-27lbs :) aimees 16 weeks

Thanks hun, i think i might order some :D


----------



## Vici

Love Bunny said:


> Thats not too bad then :)
> 
> Yeah the tots bots ive got look like theyll last a while cause they're pretty adjustable!
> 
> Eeeep! So exited to use my cloth :cloud9: x

Imi has worn her TB size 1 bamboo since she was 4 weeks and is still in them now with loooooads of growing room :D


----------



## Love Bunny

Thats awesome! =D Tbh I've got a few different fitteds to go under my wraps but I'm most exited to use the bamboozles!!!

What are your tips on pre-washing? How many times did you have to do it before they reached a decent absorbancy?

Are yours the ones with the snap in pads? I have a few uncoloured ones and they have poppers on the booster but the rainbow coloured ones I have are sewn in so will probably need better liners for those ones! what kinda boosters/liners do you use in your TB's? Sorry for the 3rd degree :lol: x


----------



## Vici

I only prewashed mine a couple of times as i got them pre loved. I think they say 10 times to reach maximum absorbancy but with a newborn you wouldn't need max absorbancy so 4-5 times would be plenty :)

Mine are all sewn in boosters (6x white and 4x orange) and these alone were fine for a while although I now have random bamboo boosters that i add in (£2 from my local nappy shop) :) but the most important is my fluffy fleece liners as they keep her so dry :) Def a must buy IMO :D


----------



## Faerie

I bought some itti bitti d'lish snap ins the other week and I must say I am so so in love and wish I'd bought them at the beginning as I'd never have needed to look around! I only washed mine once before putting them on her and they lasted 3 hours straight away no probs, plus it's great that you can just snap in another booster and reuse the shell.

Might get some AIO though because DH is still being a cloth nappy dunce.

Sofia is a small baby, so has just gone into medium size itti bitti at 7 months, thinking they'll last until she's over a year.


----------



## Vici

O bless her she must be diddy. Imi has been in her mediums a while now :D I LOVE Imis ittis, they are my favs by far :D I think i only prewashed mine once or twice and they were fab :D

My OH is fab with nappies but i do still stuff them all and sort inserts out before they go in the draw so he just has to pull one out and its ready :D


----------



## Faerie

Vici, I do the same, there's a big box at the end of her cot full of pre stuffed/snapped nappies... I don't know what his issue is! He'll put her in pampers, she gets a rash in under 1 hour of wear and he STILL doesn't get it, grrr! He's so pro-recycling for everything else so I don't get his issue!

Anyway, sorry to take over the post with a rant....

She is pretty diddy, weighs 6.7kg and is 62cm long.

Now I just need to sell off half my stash to make way for new ittis..


----------



## Vici

Imi weighed 6.3kg 2 1/2 weeks ago :rofl, she is a chunky monkey tho :rofl: Ittis are the best :D


----------



## Love Bunny

GRRR! I'm so exited to use them now :lol: !! damn you laides! little boo probably won't fit in them til she's a bit bigger so I've got even longer to wait :cry:

oh well :) least when they arrive I can look at them and stroke them :blush: :haha:

x


----------



## Maffie

They are strokable, I must confess :rofl: going to wash mine tomorrow and test drive them, just got the mediums ordered too :blush:


----------



## anothersquish

Mine came today :) Very excited. Brandished them at OH and told him these were nappies he could figure out...he didnt look convinced (the nappies requiring boosters, liners, wraps and nippas confuse the hell out of him poor male!)
Highly pretty and strokeable!


----------



## sezzlebum

i ordered more :blush:


----------



## abigail_71

looks like they've sold out of the 6 packs - only singles available now!


----------



## Love Bunny

I'm soooo not surprised!!! Gutted they don't have the yellow in a small :cry: !! I brought loads hahahahaha will have to get the yellow from babykind or something hahaha x


----------



## Faerie

Saw them for £12.50 https://www.olivers-baby-care.co.uk...-d-lish-snap-in-all-in-one-cloth-nappies.html


----------



## Faerie

Whoops, sorry, just realised those are snap in not AIO


----------



## Vici

I'm so excited, not only did i order 6 new ittis BUT i asked if i might be able to have a moo moo print even tho it wasn't listed and they said yes :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Faerie

Yay Vici! I have a moo moo and it's gorgeous - goes perfectly with her moo moo huggaluggs, moo moo changing mat, moo wet bag and Mr Moo....

Did I mention I like cow print?


----------



## saraendepity

omg they have Moo Moo???? i wanted that print soooooo soooo much :hissy: so totally skint at the moment. sigh ah well:)


----------



## Vici

Yeah, the moo moo wasn't on the list of colours but i thought i'd be sneaky and ask for it :D


----------



## bunnyhop

What was the ebay sellers id name?


----------



## Vici

itti bitti uk i think, will just check. The offer finished yesterday tho i think :)


----------



## Vici

yep, ittibittiuk but they are not selling anything at the min :)


----------



## bunnyhop

Great thank you! Im going to bookmark them for future ref xx


----------



## sezzlebum

Vici said:


> I'm so excited, not only did i order 6 new ittis BUT i asked if i might be able to have a moo moo print even tho it wasn't listed and they said yes :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

lol i did the same, and the strawberry fields one too :thumbup:


----------



## Vici

I already have strawberry fields so went for colours i don't have :D I'm only midssing about 3 now :rofl:


----------



## abigail_71

How long was it before your nappies arrived (getting impatient!)


----------



## Love Bunny

They only marked all mine as dispatched today so i'm assuming i'll get them around wednesday or something =D I brought loads!!!!


----------



## Maffie

I think I paid for my small ones on the 30th November and they came within a few days.

Put Noah in them today, I was surprised just how low the rise on them is, but his clothes fit well, they are nice and slim and they contained masses of wee and an explosive poo :thumbup: Using them all today so will see how the poo washes out tonight :rofl:

They are so strokable too and he didnt feel clamy when I took it off like he does in sposies.


----------



## Vici

Excellent :thumbup: 

Ittis are very low rise compared to alot of other nappies but this has never caused us a problem :D


----------



## kirsten1985

I was expecting mine to be lower than it was, I have read loads saying how low they are. It was just the same as my BG Organics though, no different at all. :shrug: Are they meant to be low rise too?


----------



## saraendepity

i found my smalls really low rise:) cant remember a comparison to BG organics..... :shrug: will let you no what i think if the mediums very soon :D


----------



## Maffie

They afre definately much lower rise thsan my fuzzi bunz but I must say the insert in them is fabulous, I would say these are the best nappies I have tried so far. Not tried loads yet though only tot bots bamboo, little lamb bamboo and microfleece, and fuzi bunz.

Im glad ive ordered the mediums for when he gets bigger, lots of growing space in my smalls yet though :thumbup:


----------



## sezzlebum

abigail_71 said:


> How long was it before your nappies arrived (getting impatient!)

i paid on the 29th and they came on the 2nd :)


----------



## abigail_71

Did they come by Royal Mail? They still aren't here and I neeeeeeeeeeed them!


----------



## Maffie

abigail_71 said:


> Did they come by Royal Mail? They still aren't here and I neeeeeeeeeeed them!

Ive not got my mediums yet but my smalls arrived by courier.

Just washed them all and they have washed lovely, I was worried about the amount of poo Noah tested on them :rofl: oooh soooo soft.


----------

